
SBCL SuperBallistic Common Lisp BlueGene P supercomputer port announcement - MaysonL
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.steel-bank.devel/14869
======
Ixiaus
I love reading about hobby hacking projects such as this. Awesomeness!

